# Reels



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

Where do most of you spend your money??? tackle,poles,castnet,bucket....and so on. We seen to be having a hidden debate here. So i will bring it out We won't talk brands, as this might crash all the systems Companys put out=Cheapo reels, entry level, middle level, and high price reels....Since most don't have the really cheap reels, we will stick to the others. I like most are in the Middle level reel And since this is a saltwater forum, i will try to stick to those reels. The Companys know what lifetime most reels have(i guess they do their own test ) And then there is us, who test them in the real world. Middle level saltwater reels will last many years(if taken care of) Entry level reels wont last as long,why well because Companys test show that they wouldnt. And say if you take a reel that was meant for freshwater and light saltwater. And the reel broke on you...TOO BAD!! the company already told you this. Do some of these entry level reels last...yes just like anything else. There are something that do last, but just because it last for you. Doesnt mean that it will last for the other person. Why??? well because the company told you, and so did other people who have tested this theory. So if you plan on buying a new reel, get something that was meant for what you are fishing for....and paid the most that you can afford to paid...oh are the higher end reels better?, like in anything else, Companys know there are people out there. That buy more for show then for anything else....is the $600 reel better then the $150 reel....well we will save that debate for later


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*spend most of my money on ....*

Most of my tackle money goes to sinkers. I like the gold plated ones that have diamond tail anchors. Lead imported from france... for some reason the lead there seems to sink and hide better...
You just can not get a better sinker. 

Next is the reel over the rod for most fishing... Some is rod over reel ... Like when you need to feel the "fish fart".
It does not matter what you use just fish and catch and give me the fillets...


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*i agree*

with you Vic, but when i have new people asking me questions, and see some of the stuff people post I cant keep quiet And i alway try to tell everyone that the bottom line to fishing, is to have fun. Even if you don't catch fish. But i won't back down when i feel somebody is giving wrong infor, just because something works for them. (also when i get called out ) heh, heh have to defend whatever honor i still have left It's a Marine thing, and unless you are a Marine...You won't understand....But Vic even you have to agree, that buying a better build reel. (more money) will lead to less heartaches in the long run. No matter what company you buy it from, in reels you buy cheap, you get cheap.... and i have yet needed to feel a fish fart to catch him....


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

i buy mid to high end...more high end than mid though because the high end has a few more features than the mid that i love 

Example: the shimano Torium and the Trinidad...i buy the trinidad over the torium because it has an adjustable clicker and a few better parts

for terminal tackle i figure out what works and buy that no matter if its mid level high end etc etc


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*For me*

Most of my money goes into lures. I see something unusal or new it comes home with me.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*No*

i have to stay mid...spending over $400 to $600 for a highend inshore reel, would get me kill Between the money i spend in bowling, softball, and fishing....and collecting little things here and there. I have to spread the money but really if you can afford to spend $1000 on a reel and it makes you happy. Hey more power to you, god knows if i had it, i would spend it But at least you have the knowledge of knowing that that highend reel will last....


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I spend WAAAYYY to much cash on ALL of it!!!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I would post how much I spend on my fishing, but the Mrs. might comes in here and read this. I plead the 5th.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*If you*

tell them you got it on sale...they are okay about it them I make sure to always sure her retail prices...


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

In all honesty, terminal tackle. That's all the hooks, leaders, wire, flouro, sinkers (from 1/2oz to 16 oz) and the lot. My wife about decks me when I come home from the pro shop with bags full of terminal tackle telling her the fish are going to wish I'd stayed home this weekend. I buy mid level reels and rods when money allows, but I just seem to blow the wad on all the stuff at the ed of that expensive braid (those 1500 yd spools aint cheap). I think terminal tackle also comes into play as more expensive if you're targeting things with teeth, get big, line breaker extraordinares, and/or are just too smart and require all the expensive invisible bits and pieces. Why should we account for where all the money goes anyway? That's for someone else to worry about (accountant/wife/creditors)


----------



## DVO (Mar 22, 2004)

You are "THE MAN" of your family, and you RUN it like the way you run your own company. Why in the world you are scare of your secretary's opinion. GO out and spend as much as you can afford on those reels, rods, tackles to satisfy your fishing PLEASURE. And remember one thing: Don't ever buy any reels MADE IN CHINA, they are pieces of junks, totally NO quality control there.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

So I assume you're the MAN of you family?






OF ONE...


----------



## ballquest (Dec 15, 2004)

*lures that catch*

From the Old Wise Bison, remember that when you go into a bait shop ,Pro shop,wallly world or Cabellas,that all that stuff on the wall or displays has caught more fishermen than it has caught FISH. (its all in the Presentation) Hemmm What color will be hot today?


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

I buy stuff to last...
But to me A BAitrunner is high end...
I would say that the reel is more important to be better for larger fish... Drag scream on a regular basis is hard on less quality reels..


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

I spend more on line, leaders, hooks and sinkers than anything else.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*How*

many of us are really the MAN!! I lost that belt a long time ago Do i care Hell No...and yes....we all spend more on line,sinker,leader...and so on....But they don't see that all at once like a Reel....And you always get.."Why do you need another Reel??"...At least i do...The Tackle doesnt raise the eye brow much....But she love to fish also, and she ones that live by the Mantra....buy cheap, and you will get cheap so that's how i get things by her....AAron she still isnt too happy about all these sharking items, the hooks... 20/0 circle... steel cable for leaders....400lb Mono leaders....heh, heh...i got everything but the reel and pole....I am just going to tell her, thats what i want for Xmas


----------



## yogai (Oct 21, 2005)

spend most of my money on gas tryin to find bridges with tarpon, jewfish, and big snooks during the summer.
I don't spend much money on reels, I just go buy an old penn 4/0 and throw on some 50 lb BG for tarpon. 

Rods is another story. I like to buy nice long bridge rods (it's hard to find a 100 lb class 8 foot rod) from a small dealer in Seminole, FL. They cost like $120, which some people laugh at, but I consider it a good bunch since I go with the rusty penn long beach for $15 whenever I can


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Funny*

you say that....You sound like me when i am in the Tampa area.....drive to one throw the bait, no bite in 15 to 20 min...off to another bridge. except i just do it with a Spinning reel, and beef up Uglystik....80lb braid, 100lb Mono leader...5/0 hook and nothing else........oh i only use livebait when i am doing this...Pitch it next to piling or under the bridge and then just "HOLD on" if something grab it....Great rush to see that Snook chase that big old bait. And just waiting to pull the trigger.......That's the hardest part for me.....Waiting for him to get it in his mouth, then waiting alittle more........and rip it. Then all hell breaks loose, I have yet to have one of those Huge Jewfish, grab my Snook...but heard that alot of people are losing their catch to this..As this happen to you yet???


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

jettypark28 said:


> Then all hell breaks loose, I have yet to have one of those Huge Jewfish, grab my Snook...but heard that alot of people are losing their catch to this..As this happen to you yet???


This happens at the vero beach 17th street causeway bridge.. Not a snook but a head down jack was pumping away till a jewfish opened its mouth. I am told they then open the gill plates and lock them against the pilings and you need two hundred pound mono to get them out.
I could not buge em...


----------



## Keith (Aug 8, 2006)

*Old dog*

Hey guys I'm new to this site and am learning a lot but will contribute when I can. I'm retired and gettting back to steady fishin. My old gear which is made by Penn and Abu is about 30 years old and still works great. Had to redo drag washers a time or two but all works well. Had to replace the rods several times as they DO wear out. At the time dust was invented my reels were top end as were the rods, the reels survived LOTS of fishing in the south Fla and Key area where the rods withered got limp and died . My lessons learned were simple:
Buy good reels
Buy decent rods
Learn to make your own terminal tackle
I cast my own weights [ cost effective once you tally all the losses]
Add the wish list stuff slowly as it's not as important as the fishin
Start with gear that you will use the most
Hope this helps somebody and good fishin to all


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Keith said:


> Hey guys I'm new to this site and am learning a lot but will contribute when I can. I'm retired and gettting back to steady fishin. My old gear which is made by Penn and Abu is about 30 years old and still works great. Had to redo drag washers a time or two but all works well. Had to replace the rods several times as they DO wear out. At the time dust was invented my reels were top end as were the rods, the reels survived LOTS of fishing in the south Fla and Key area where the rods withered got limp and died . My lessons learned were simple:
> Buy good reels
> Buy decent rods
> Learn to make your own terminal tackle
> ...


Dang good advice. Welcome!


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

It's really hard to admit but, I'm a tackle...er ah...well you guys know what I am trying to say. If it's for fishing I'll buy it. From cheeeeeep to expennnnnsive, it doesn't matter. But, I think the most money is on reels. I think that is because I'm looking for the one that does everything for me.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I like to have at least one spoon or jig rod, one light bait rod, one heavier live bait rod and one big rod for big plugs. Now once I'm on the boat, I'd say we have at least two rods, if not more, for any possible scenario. I buy quality tackle because I like it. My truck isn't fancy, my house isn't fancy, but I like to have good tackle. Not going to get me to buy a Stella, even though they are sweet, just good mid-line Shimano stuff for me.

As for a rod, if you aren't going to get a Teramar, I've been very impressed with the Redbone rod that Sports Authority carries. I have one of those too and I love it for snapper.


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

I'll second the Redbone series rods, For inshore fishing I got 2 more on my "to buy" list.
I spend a pretty balanced amount on rods AND reels. Terminal,hell I dont even keep track of that. I like mid level reels (I'm an Abu junkie) Most of my rods are $150 plus, I have a closet full of "cheap" rods with broken guides and whatnot,and a box of junk reels from my cheapo days. Bottom line is you get what you pay for. The fish don't care if your combo cost $10 or $1000, HOWEVER, you will when you got a trophy fish or catch of a lifetime on line and the gears go out in your oku...er cheap reel , or the tip breaks off your wally world rod. I'm not tryin to tell you to let your kids go hungry,but it don't hurt to have 'em out washin some cars and mowin some lawns to buy daddy a nice reel,teaches em character


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

As of lately....lures....been catching alot of landlocked stripers and the snag monsters aka crappie holes have been eatin alot of my Tsunami's I used to buy deals but now its good midgrade stuff as far as R&R goes


----------

